# where to start with vinyl?



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm a bit curious about sound via vinyl. I would listen to mainly jazz, and some R&B.
What brands of turntables should I be looking at? What features/tech specs should I look out for? When I decide to purchase I will be using my current system to power the sound. Onkyo, emotiva, paradigm.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You seriously need to consider how much you are willing to spend. That will really be the deciding factor as to what brand of turntable you will get.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

What are some good starter systems? What makes some better than others?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Most people will say the weight of the platter and the tone arm are important, a good cartridge and needle are also what to look for.
I personally have an old Sony PS T20 direct drive unit and although low end I replaced the cartridge and needle a couple years ago with a sure and it sounds really good. Sony made a wide range of turntables and can be found form around $50 all the way up to hundreds on ebay or Kijiji. Technics, JVC, Yamaha all made reasonably priced units. but there are what I call boutique brands as well like Bang and Olufsen, Rega Planar but be prepared for sticker shock! LOL


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Why the resurgence of vinyl?

If it is just because you enjoy the nostalgic experience of tweaking in the turntable and messing with the LPs I get that. I remember spending hours on end playing with my old stereo gear.

But if it is because of some misguided believe that the vinyl is a better format I really don't get that.

You can spend several thousand dollars on a turntable and still only have the equivalent specs of a $40 CD player. Then the vinyl itself is very problematic with seemingly built in pops clicks and hiss.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

This is a good start. Here are some more questions:
What is this cartridge you talk about?
Direct drive unit?

I also remember reading stuff about moving coils....? Something regarding separates. 
Thanks for the help. I know nothing on this topic and don't want to be going in blind when making my first purchase. New or used, it won't matter at this point since I'm just starting out.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm interested in the different type of sound. Been curious for quite some time now. And collecting old vinyl....cool stuff!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Honestly, I would get something to start with thats used and spend no more than $150, see if you like it and go from there. I only payed $25 for the one I have and another $50 on the cartridge/needle.

Turntables will either be direct drive or belt driven. In a low end turntable direct drive is the only way to go dont even consider a belt drive. High end is another story.
I am by no means an expert at turntables so hopefully someone else who has more knowledge can chime in on the difference in the cartridges/needles and the differences in types


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> You seriously need to consider how much you are willing to spend. That will really be the deciding factor as to what brand of turntable you will get.


Exactly! If your budget is a few hundred, I would start looking at Craigslist, eBay and your local Audio High end Stores. I picked up a used Mitchell Gyrodec with arm but no cartridge for $400 years ago at a High end Audio store from their repair technician. I bought a Sumiko Blue Point Special cartridge and my vinyl never sounded so good.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

What's a cartridge?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

its the part that the needle sits in that attaches to the arm.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

A cartridge is ... a stylus, or needle. It is the part that rides in the groove on a record. It is on the end of the tonearm. You want to get a decent cartridge to hear every tiny little bit from your records. You don't have to spend a lot but a decent one can make a big dif in sound.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I'll let ya know if I get one, and I'm pretty patient when searching for used equipment. Might be a while.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

There is an onkyo CP-1200A available on kijiji. Any thoughts?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im no expert but I am not sure a belt drive turntable is the best given its not a high end table. I hope someone will chime in to help this decision.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Did you see this one
Or this one?


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-electronics-Turntable-Onkyo-CP-1200A-W0QQAdIdZ404674096

Hope the link works.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The two technics turntables I listed above would be better than the Onkyo particularly the second one.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

What is the max you want to spend on a turntable with or without a cartridge?

These are a few of the ones I like...

*Belt Drive*
Rega Pl 
Thorens TD-124
Dual CS-5000
Pro-Ject Debut III ($300 and up new with a cartridge)


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

I think the absolute max would be $200 since I'm new to vinyl. (and currently in school..... for my 4th year electrical. Ya!)


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

You might have to look at a DD turntable to get a good one...

Kenwood had a good one... KD600
Technics... sl1200 was good

I am not sure of what else would be good inexpensively.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

How about this one? Less the nad. 

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-electronics-Receiver-Turntable-W0QQAdIdZ410363383


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

doublejroc said:


> How about this one? Less the nad.
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-electronics-Receiver-Turntable-W0QQAdIdZ410363383


B&O made nice tt, just not sure about how they sounded.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

A technics sl 220 will be available sometime. Thoughts?


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh, scrap that. Didn't ready anything good about it.


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

Not sure if you're still in the market for a turntable, but you can get a very good sounding table from the 1970's by AR (Acoustic Research). They're in or below your price ($200?) without a cartridge. You can get a very acceptable sounding Grado for under $50 as you sample vinyl. Ultimately, however, to really experience the pleasure of vinyl you need a complementary phono preamp or it's like having a really nice writing pen that you lack the capacity to control. Just my $0.02.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

I am, and thank you for the input. What can you tell me about phono preamps?


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, I started with vinyl in the 1970s and left it for only two years in the interim. I can say a lot, not sure what you'd like to know/hear. 

First, I'd say it's alarming how big a difference phono stages can make. Since I've been into vinyl a long time I've "upgraded" to a higher end source due to more time to save, trade and upgrade over forty years so I'm less conversant with the entry level. But I've heard good things about the Bellari phono stage, but there are others out there, too. I'd not be put off by tubes and the prospect of tube failures - they can and do happen, just not with the regularity of speed that detractors assert. I think it's less costly to get good to better phono stage performance with a tube preamp than with solid state, at least if a special experience is your desire. There are, however, workmanlike solid state stages. Among them are the Naim Stage (Stageline?) Music Hall and a few others. At the risk of alarming you there are particular models in a brand/line that are significantly better than others. If you want to "leap in" the three I named will all give decent performance.

I notice you're in Canada, so I'm not sure how close you are to stores, but you'd be well served to hear a good specimen of the medium to know what's available and what to expect. I'm not sure what has changed in the last fifteen years, but there are a lot more decent phono stages than there were formerly. Having said that some of the used stages that used to be very expensive are pretty reasonable. 

Were it me, I'd try the Bellari of the Naim. 

Larry


----------

